

Death by Accidental Complexity - silentbicycle
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Death-by-Accidental-Complexity

======
silentbicycle
I think this talk is particularly pertinent given all the interest in event-
loop-based systems like node.js lately.

"A lot of people, when they try one experiment with concurrency, they pick
some braindead problem like serving constant strings in a little webserver
loop in Python..."

